# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: آموزش C++‎ Builder

## romanof

با سلام
من دنبال یک آموزش خیلی خوب و کامل برای C++‎ Builder میگردم.لطفاً بهم معرفی کنین.ترجیحاً جدید باشه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام .  :قلب: 
اگه می خواهید از صفر یاد بگیرید من یک راه حل خیلی خوب سراغ دارم.
راه حل:
- ابتدا زبان C++‎‎‎‎‎ را یاد بگیرید. (من کتاب Sams Teach Your self C++‎‎‎‎‎ in 21 Days نوشته جسی لیبرتی را پیشنهاد می کنم این کتاب به فارسی هم ترجمه شده و ترجمه روانی هم دارد!!! و مترجم آن مهندس بهرام پاشایی هستند.)
- بعد سری به سایت اینجا بزنید و مباحث مربوط به C++‎‎‎‎ Builder را دنبال کنید. بهتر است که علاوه بر درس مربوط به پایگاه داده های آن این کتاب را هم بخوانید.
- در این سایت هم میتوانید مقالات بسیار خوب و درجه یکی را پیدا کنید.
خوب این تا اینجا!!! با این پیشنهادات من فکر می کنم دو ماه سرگرم بشی(!) اگه باز هم میخواستی که خیلی حرفه ای تر بشی بگو تا باز هم راهنمایی کنم.(برای یادگیری جدیدترین قابلیتهای C++‎‎‎ Builder و ...)  :متفکر: 

امیدوارم که مفید واقع بشه...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

whitePaper زیر هم برای یادگیری خیلی خوب است (که حدود 100 صفحه است):
http://www.embarcadero.com/images/dm...whitepaper.pdf

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام به همه (^_^)

من شخصاً خواندن کتاب *Inside Delphi 2006* را هم توصیه می کنم. چون در قسمت های زیادی C++‎ Builder را هم مورد بررسی قرار داده است.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اگر خواستید تا برای یادگیری C++‎ Builder هزینه ای هم پرداخت کنید من مجلات C++‎ Builder Developer's Journal را پیشنهاد می کنم.

برای کسب اطلاعات بیشتر در این مورد می توانید به وب سایت زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://bcbjournal.org/

قیمت یکساله آن 99 دلار است!!!

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :قلب: 

یکی از منابع دیگه برای یادگیری C*++ Builder کتاب Borland C++‎ Builder 6 Developer's Guide* از انتشارات Sams است و توسط *Bob Swart* و  *Mark Cashman* و  *Paul Gustavson* و *Jarrod Hollingworth* نوشته شده است.  :چشمک:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :قلب: 
کتاب Borland C++‎ Builder the complete refrence که نوشته آقای Herb Schildt هست هم برای یادگیری C++‎ Builder خیلی مفید است. تعداد صفحات این کتاب 1009 صفحه است.
در زیر هم عکس جلد این کتاب را می توانید ببینید.

----------


## complexcoding

سلام به آقایون و خانم ها ............... *خیلی خیلی فوری*
من می خواستم یه نرم افزاری مانند متلب و با قابلیت طراحی 3 بعدی بسازم به نظر شما با این کامپایلر خوبه یا باید عوض کنم من از دوستان فوق العاده حرفه ای در این زمینه مشورت می خوام اینم ایمیلم هست Toorajmicro@gmail.com.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> سلام به آقایون و خانم ها ............... خیلی خیلی فوری
> من می خواستم یه نرم افزاری مانند متلب و با قابلیت طراحی 3 بعدی بسازم به نظر شما با این کامپایلر خوبه یا باید عوض کنم من از دوستان فوق العاده حرفه ای در این زمینه مشورت می خوام اینم ایمیلم هست Toorajmicro@gmail.com.


بهتر بود که این پست رو در یک تاپیک جدا مطرح می کردید. C++‎ Builder کامپایلر بسیار قدرتمندی است و امروزه برنامه های بسیار معروف و بزرگی را با آن ساخته اند. واقعاً فکر نمی کنم که نرم افزاری که شما می خواهید بسازید پیچیده تر از Partition Magic و بسیاری از نرم افزارهای دیگری باشد که با C++‎ Builder ساخته شده اند. کامپایلر C++‎ Builder از لحاظ قدرت و توانایی چیزی کم ندارد و انجام و یا عدم انجام پروژه مذکور فقط و فقط به توانایی شما در برنامه نویسی بستگی خواهد داشت.

----------


## complexcoding

آقا شاهین یعنی شما می گید از این کامپایلر بهتر برای سی پلاس پلاس واسه این کاری که گفتم سراغ ندارید دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟
چون من می خوام شروع کنم به یاد گرفتنشا؟....

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آقا شاهین یعنی شما می گید از این کامپایلر بهتر برای سی پلاس پلاس واسه این کاری که گفتم سراغ ندارید دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟


من اصلاً چنین حرفی نزدم. امروزه چندین محیط خوب برای برنامه نویسی با C++‎ وجود داره که یکی از آنها C++‎ Builder است. در ضمن این تفکر را نداشته باشید که برای انجام چنین پروژه ای شما باید حتماً و حتماً از C++‎ استفاده کنید. چون همانطور که می دانید برنامه نویسی با C++‎ جدا از IDE، سختی های خاص خودش را خواهد داشت. در اینگونه موارد من می توانم زبان برنامه نویسی دیگری را نیز به شما معرفی کنم و آن هم دلفی است که علیرغم سادگی قدرت بسیار زیادی دارد. من اصلاً نمی گویم که C++‎ زبان خوبی نیست، توجه داشته باشید که C++‎ یکی از قدرتمندترین زبانهای برنامه نویسی است ولی نحوه استفاده درست از آن به تجربه نسبتاً بیشتری نیاز خواهد داشت. به هر حال شما در انتخاب زبان برنامه نویسی مختارید!!!

----------


## complexcoding

آقا این آموزشش پس چی شد؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آقا این آموزشش پس چی شد؟


کدوم آموزش؟

----------


## complexcoding

مگه اسم این تاپیک آموزش C++‎ Builder نیست؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

در اولین پست این تاپیک شخصی نوشته:



> من دنبال یک آموزش خیلی خوب و کامل برای C++‎ Builder میگردم.لطفاً بهم معرفی کنین.ترجیحاً جدید باشه.


و من هم منابعی رو برای یادگیری C++‎ Builder معرفی کردم و قرار نیست که شخصی مفت و مجانی بنشیند و 1000 صفحه در مورد C++‎ Builder بنویسد!!! :چشمک:

----------


## complexcoding

مگه تو انجمن سی شارپ بیکار هستش که تاپیک زده داره یاد می ده  :چشمک: 
این لینکتم باز نمی شه http://www.embarcadero.com/images/dm...whitepaper.pdf

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> مگه تو انجمن سی شارپ بیکار هستش که تاپیک زده داره یاد می ده


نه، من اصلاً قصد جسارت به کسی رو ندارم. شاید اون دوستان وقت آزاد بیشتری داشته باشند ولی من که متاسفانه زیاد وقت آزاد ندارم و اگر هم داشتم باعث افتخارم بود که به دوستان کمکی کرده باشم. (به هر حال قبول دارم که در پست قبلی کمی بی ادبانه جواب دادم :خجالت: )



> این لینکتم باز نمی شه http://www.embarcadero.com/images/dm...whitepaper.pdf


سایت embarcadero به روی کاربران ایرانی بسته است و برای دسترسی به آن باید از روش های غیر معمول استفاده کرد.

----------


## complexcoding

مگه این سایت چه چیزایی داشت؟ من تا حالا داخل این سایت نرفتم نمی دونم چی داشت مگه فقط آموزش برنامه مویسی نبود؟؟؟؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> مگه این سایت چه چیزایی داشت؟ من تا حالا داخل این سایت نرفتم نمی دونم چی داشت مگه فقط آموزش برنامه مویسی نبود؟؟؟؟


نه، embarcadero شرکت تولید کننده Delphi و C++‎ Builder است که گروه توسعه دهندا دلفی و C++‎ builder را خرید.

----------


## aram_2

من از این سایت آموزش C++‎ رو دانلود کردم.خیلی خوبه.موارد دیگه هم هست.
http://freevideolectures.com/Subject/Computer-Science

----------


## X-DATA

درود بر شما من برنامه نویس C#‎ هستم با محیط wpf هم برنامه نویسی می کنم و کاملا تسلط دارم
می خواستم از .net به C++‎ Builder برم و خلاصه از .net به خاطر نصب Runtime دل خوشی ندارم 
یک کتاب یا یک videoLeraning که مناسب من باشه اگه معرفی کنید خیلی ممنون میشم در ضمن زبان اصلی هم باشه مهم نیست 
در مورد محیط FireMonkey هم اگر کتابی آموزشی دارید ممنون میشم لینک بدید چون هرچی تو نت گشتم چیز بدرد بخوری نیست اکثرا مطالب بسیار قدیمی هست که قابلیتهای جدید رو آموزش نداده

----------


## BORHAN TEC

میتونید از همان منابعی که در پست های قبلی معرفی کردم استفاده کنید. توجه داشته باشید که طراحی و ساخت دلفی و C++‎ Builder از همان ابتدا به شکلی اصولی بوده و در بیشتر موارد نیازی به تغییر توسط طراحان احساس نمی شده و بنابراین خواندن کتب قدیمی هم خالی از لطف نیست. در مورد منابع FireMonkey هم هنوز منابع آموزشی خوبی وجود ندارد و بنابراین بهتر است تا زمان فرا رسیدن کنفرانس های CodeRage 6 صبر کنید تا ویدئو هایی در مورد آن در دسترس قرار بگیرد. زمان شروع کنفرانس های CodeRage 6 از 17 تا 21 اکتبر است. به عبارتی دیگر این کنفرانس ها از تاریخ 25 مهر شروع می شوند.

----------


## X-DATA

اگر لینک فیلم های این کنفرانسها رو دارید ممنون میشم بزارید
یه سئوال هم داشتم یا معادل دستور foreach  تو C++‎ هم هست ؟ منطورم دقیقا مثل این دستور عمل کنه

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> اگر لینک فیلم های این کنفرانسها رو دارید ممنون میشم بزارید


برای مشاهده کنفرانس های CodeRage جدید می توانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://www.embarcadero.com/coderage

و برای CodeRage های قدیمی تر نیز می توانید به آدرس زیر بروید:
http://cc.embarcadero.com/coderage

توجه داشته باشید که کاربران ایرانی نمی توانند با روش های معمول به آدرس های بالا دسترسی داشته باشند!!!



> یه سئوال هم داشتم یا معادل دستور foreach تو C++‎ هم هست ؟


باید از Template ها و به شکلی که در آدرس زیر وجود دارد استفاده کنید:
http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/algorithm/for_each/

----------


## [Smile]

با سلام
ممنون از شاهین جان بابت پاسخگویی های مفیدش :قلب: 
 منم یه سوال داشتم، من الان دارم با ویژوال (دات نت 3) کار میکنم و دارم دات نت 4 و WPF رو یاد میگیرم، اما این برنامه یه ایرادی داره که من ازش خوشم نمیاد، اینکه باید برای اجرای برنامه های ساخته شده پیش نیازهاشون (بر مبنای برنامه، ورژنهای مختلف دات نت) رو سیستم نصب باشه که این پیش نیازها فقط برای ویندوز هست، حالا اگر من بخوام برنامم رو برای لینوکس یا مک یا حتی پلتفورم های موبایل بسازم دستم بسته میشه، میخواستم ببینم با چه کامپایلری کار کنم که هم کامل باشه هم اینکه همه فن حریف، حالا باز نمیدونم تونستم درست منظورمو برسونم یا نه :بامزه: ، اگر متوجه نشدید بگید که بیشتر توضیح بدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
پیشاپیش ممنون بابت راهنماییهاتون

----------


## ehp_kz6597

سلام
با اجازه آقای عشایری
فکر می کنم با توجه به تغییرات ایجاد شده ، C++‎Builder XE2 گزینه مناسبی باشه 




> *Deliver fast native applications across Windows and Mac*
> 
>  C++‎Builder includes VCL for building native Windows applications, and  FireMonkey for developing native Windows and Mac OS X applications.  C++‎Builder enables you to write a FireMonkey app once and compile it for  either platform. Your real native applications take advantage of the  power and speed of the CPU and GPU. And it's all done with the power and  speed of component-based visual development that saves you time while  still giving you full access to source code and hardware when you need  it.


اینجور که گفته میشه قراره امکان کامپایل برای linux هم فراهم بشه

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> منم یه سوال داشتم، من الان دارم با ویژوال (دات نت 3) کار میکنم و دارم دات نت 4 و WPF رو یاد میگیرم، اما این برنامه یه ایرادی داره که من ازش خوشم نمیاد، اینکه باید برای اجرای برنامه های ساخته شده پیش نیازهاشون (بر مبنای برنامه، ورژنهای مختلف دات نت) رو سیستم نصب باشه که این پیش نیازها فقط برای ویندوز هست، حالا اگر من بخوام برنامم رو برای لینوکس یا مک یا حتی پلتفورم های موبایل بسازم دستم بسته میشه، میخواستم ببینم با چه کامپایلری کار کنم که هم کامل باشه هم اینکه همه فن حریف، حالا باز نمیدونم تونستم درست منظورمو برسونم یا نه، اگر متوجه نشدید بگید که بیشتر توضیح بدم


C++‎‎ Builder بسیار قدرتمند است و در اکثر موارد می تواند نیازهای شما را برآورده کند. با C++‎‎ Builder XE2 شما می توانید برای MAC OS X و ویندوز 32 بیتی برنامه بنویسید ولی در حال حاضر امکان برنامه نویسی برای لینوکس را ندارید البته یکی از مشکلات دیگری که C++‎‎ Builder فعلاً دارد این است که FireMonkey (که تقریباً چیزی شبیه به WPF در دات نت است) هنوز پشتیبانی خوبی از زبانهای راست به چپ از جمله فارسی ندارد. البته اینطور اعلام شده که در آینده امکان برنامه سازی برای سیستم عامل لینوکس در C++‎‎ Builder اضافه خواهد شد ولی به احتمال زیاد این مورد فقط به ساخت برنامه های تحت سرور لینوکس و بدون واسط GUI مربوط خواهد شد. اگر می خواهید با C++‎‎ Builder برنامه نویسی برای مقاصد Cross Platform را به صورت بسیار جدی شروع کنید احتمالاً برای عرضه برنامه هایتان باید حدود یکسال صبر کنید ولی اگر می خواهید برنامه نویسی را توسط چارچوب VCL برای محیط ویندوز شروع کنید همین حالا می توانید دست به کار شوید و اگر این موارد نمی تواند پاسخگوی مشکلات شما باشد می توانید از QT استفاده کنید و مشکلتان را در تالار QT مطرح کنید.

موفق باشید...

----------


## [Smile]

خیلی ممنون، الان که نتم تموم شده، borlan C++‎ Builder رو گذاشتم تو لیست دانلود، تا ببینم چجوریاست :چشمک: 
ولی با این حساب فکر میکنم C++‎‎ Builder XE2 مناسبتر باشه، میگم اسمشون یجورایی یکی میزنه؟؟؟ جفتشون واسه بورلند هستن؟؟ شایدم XE2 پچی چیزی باشه که روی C++‎‎ Builder نصب میشه؟؟ :متفکر:  اولین باره اسمشو میشنوم آخه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## X-DATA

آیا Firemonkey تو دلفی هم همینطوره یعنی فارسی رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه !؟
دو اینکه یا منبع خوب برای اتصال پایگاه داده C++‎  به پایگاه داده access می خواستم ممنون

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ولی با این حساب فکر میکنم C++‎‎‎‎‎ Builder XE2 مناسبتر باشه، میگم اسمشون یجورایی یکی میزنه؟؟؟ جفتشون واسه بورلند هستن؟؟ شایدم XE2 پچی چیزی باشه که روی C++‎‎‎‎‎ Builder نصب میشه؟؟ اولین باره اسمشو میشنوم آخه


پروژه C++‎‎‎ Builder در ابتدا دست بورلند بود که حدود 2 سال در دست CodeGear بود و در سال 2008 این پروژه ها(دلفی و C++‎‎‎ Builder و...) به همراه گروه توسعه دهنده به شرکت Embarcadero Technologies منتقل شد و انصافاً هم خیلی بهتر از قبل دارن روی این پروژه ها کار می کنند. در ضمن توجه داشته باشید که XE2 جدیدترین نسخه C++‎‎‎ Builder است و ربطی به پچ و غیره نداره و نسخه های قدیمی C++‎‎‎ Builder هم هیچ حرفی برای گفتن در مقابل نسخه XE2 را ندارند.



> آیا Firemonkey تو دلفی هم همینطوره یعنی فارسی رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه !؟


FireMonkey هم در دلفی و هم در C++‎‎‎ Builder فارسی را پشتیبانی میکنند ولی به صورت ضعیف. بنابراین من توصیه می کنم که فعلاً زیاد روی FireMonkey سرمایه گزاری نکنید و بیشتر سرمایه گزاری خود رو روی VCL متمرکز کنید. البته این مشکلات تاکنون توسط آقای Andreano Lanusse به گروه توسعه و تحقیقات دلفی گفته شده و به احتمال بسیار قوی در نسخه آینده برطرف خواهد شد.



> دو اینکه یا منبع خوب برای اتصال پایگاه داده C++‎‎‎‎ به پایگاه داده access می خواستم ممنون


کاری نداره، شما می توانید از ADO در C++‎‎‎ Builder استفاده کنید. البته در نسخه XE2 شما می توانید با تکنولوژی dbExpress هم به پایگاه داده های مبتنی بر OLEDB متصل شوید.

----------


## [Smile]

بازم سلام، برنامه C++‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ Builder XE2 فکر نکنم رایگان باشه، کسی لینک از نسخه کامل با کرک یا سریال نامبر ازش داره؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فقط اینکه اونطور که فهمیدم آپدیتشم اومده  :لبخند گشاده!:  من هرچی گشتم نتونستم لینک درست و حسابی پیدا کنم، ینی یه 4.5 گیگ یافتم که Rad Studio بود، ولی قسمتای دیگش به کار من نمیاد و من همون C++‎ builder رو لازم دارم، اگر کسی بتونه زحمت لینکشو برام بکشه خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## asdf4040

سلام 

کسی میتونه ای برنامه رو برام بنویسه و ط به خطشو توضیح بده خیلی ممنون میشم

با زبان C++‎ برنامه ای بنویسید که یک صف ساده شامل 4 عنصر ایجاد کند   ((1و2و3و4) و آخرین عنصر را با فشردن دکمه ای (از طرف کاربر) حذف کند.

یه برنامه هم برا اضافه کردن عنصر

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم آموزش های گام به گام C++‎ Builder

این لینک به آموزش C++‎ Builder 2010 می پردازد:
http://www.functionx.com/cppbuilder/index.htm

این یکی هم به آموزش C++‎ Builder 6 می پردازد:
http://www.functionx.com/bcb/index.htm

----------


## darkness-king

سلام
من به ترتیب:
how to programing نوشته ی هاروی دیتل.
جعفر نژاد قمی.

----------


## hfkh77

سلام دوست عزیز .
میخواستم یه چیزی رو بگم .
اون هم این هستش که اولش حتما باید ++c رو کامل یاد بگیرید .
یعنی بتوانید اکثر پروژه های معمولی را به راحتی انجام دهید .
یک سری پروژه معمولی در این سایت هستش که میتوانید استفاده کنید :
www.pboxfall.ir
بعد از اینکه حسابی در این کار حرفه ای شدید , باید شروع به یادگیری بکنید .
بعد از اینکه شروع کردید , دو سه تا پروژه حاضر رو ببینید و سعی کنید بفهمید که چی به چیه !!
بعد از اون هم شروع کنید تا خودتون یه پروژه ساده بنویسید .
یه پروژه خیلی ساده .
بعد از اینکه این کار را شروع کردید , قطعا به مشکل بر می خورید !!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
از آنجایی هم که منابع فارسی وجود نداره , یه سرچ انگلیسی درباره ی مشکلتون بکنید .
( چون منابع فارسی تقریبا وجود نداره !! )  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگر در کل این فرِآیند به مشکل بر خوردید , که بازم حتما بر میخورید , به من یه ایمیل بزنید تا مشکلتون رو حل کنم .
hamid_fazli_khojir@yahoo.com
pboxfall.ir


 :لبخند:

----------


## hasti-jan

سلام 
من با خوندن و تریس برنامه های نوشته شده با دلفی و تبدیل کد اونا به C++‎ تونستم C++‎ builder را یاد بگیرم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم یک فروم واقعاً عالی در رابطه با C++‎ Builder:
http://bcbjournal.org/forums/

----------


## bendavis

این وبلاگ کوچک هم هست سر بزنید      mehrdadnosrati.mihanblog.com
البته محدود است

----------


## ghader313

> این هم یک فروم واقعاً عالی در رابطه با C++‎‎ Builder:
> http://bcbjournal.org/forums/


باسلام
دوست عزیز باتشکر از شما بابت راهنمایی هایتان ولی چگونه میتوان برنامه ی   C++‎ Builder
را در ویندوز سون بدون هیچ مشکلی و به صورت کامل نصب و استفاده کرد؟
باتشکر

----------


## arashfozol

آموزش تصویری C++‎ رو میخواستم

----------


## tdkhakpur

> بابا این همه حرف زدین هیچ سودی نبردیم 
> کسی نیست یه آموزش خوب واسه C++‎ builder بزاره که *فارسی* باشه ؟؟؟ به خدا اعصابم خورد شد هر جا می گردم هیچ چی پیدا نمی کنم .  پس خودتون که این زبون رو بلدین چطوری یادش گرفتین !!!
> انگاری که یاد گرفتن C++‎ builder رو ما حرامه !!


میتونی دلفی 6 رو که تو بازار فارسیش هست رو بگیری بخونی همونی هست که سی بلدر داره فقط کدینگ تغییر میکنه.
کتاب فارسی در مورد این پلتفرم هنوز نیومده یا ازش بیخبریم اما شاید انقلاب بشه همچین موردی رو پیدا کنی.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> کسی نیست یه آموزش خوب واسه C++‎‎ builder بزاره که فارسی باشه ؟؟؟ به خدا اعصابم خورد شد هر جا می گردم هیچ چی پیدا نمی کنم .  پس خودتون که این زبون رو بلدین چطوری یادش گرفتین !!!


متاسفانه در این خصوص منبع فارسی وجود نداره. فقط یک کتاب برای C++‎ Builder به زبان فارسی وجود داره و اون هم خیلی قدیمی است و خیلی مبتدی و بعید هم می دانم که توی کل انقلاب هم پیدا بشه. به نظر من تنها راه یادگیری C++‎ Builder استفاده از منابع خارجی است و لا غیر. به جای این هم چه کنم چه کنم کافیه که یک یا دو ماه برای تقویت زبان انگلیسی وقت بگذارید و یه کمی کتب زبان تخصصی کامپیوتر را مطالعه کنید. مطمئن باشید که اگر زبان انگلیسی رو یاد نگیرید لا اقل در برنامه نویسی پیشرفت چندانی نخواهید داشت. در این مورد اصلاً نباید مقاومت کنید.  :چشمک: 
موفق باشید...

----------

